# Capital Gains Tax



## MikeandEmilyD

Hello all.
A question.
If one was to move to France and leave a property rented out in the UK and say that property had already been owned for 10 years. If after being in France for 5 years (and being a French resident) and it was decided to sell that property. Would you be liable for capital gains tax on the increase in price from when you moved to France (5years) or the increase in price from when it was first purchased (15 years)?


----------



## DrChips

Salut Mike et Emily

A good place to start is here:




__





Tax on foreign income


Find out whether you need to pay UK tax on foreign income - residence and ‘non-dom’ status, tax returns, claiming relief if you’re taxed twice (including certificates of residence)




www.gov.uk




Might take some following but I managed to claim ‘remittance basis’ on the value of a property I sold in the UK.

It is a minefield and you would probably best talking to a UK Accountant as well as a French Tax adviser.

Best of luck!


----------



## DrChips

Sorry also meant to add this:




__





Tax if you live abroad and sell your UK home


Capital Gains Tax if you're a non-resident selling a UK home: when you get a tax relief called Private Residence Relief, how to tell HMRC you've sold the property, how to work out your gain




www.gov.uk


----------



## Bevdeforges

In very general terms, tax on real estate transactions (i.e. buildings and land) is usually due primarily to the country in which the property is located. However you should expect to have to declare the sale and gains in the country where you are resident (i.e. France) and then claim whatever tax relief is part of the bilateral tax treaty. It isn't always a straight credit for what you've already paid to the "other" government. And in fact, usually the two sets of taxes are pretty much calculated independently, each according to their own tax rules - but recognizing the "international" aspect of the transaction.


----------



## Crabtree

UK CGT rules will apply to your UK property and you then declare it in France Do not forget that the French tax people will give you help and guidance if needed


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

DrChips said:


> Salut Mike et Emily
> 
> A good place to start is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax on foreign income
> 
> 
> Find out whether you need to pay UK tax on foreign income - residence and ‘non-dom’ status, tax returns, claiming relief if you’re taxed twice (including certificates of residence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might take some following but I managed to claim ‘remittance basis’ on the value of a property I sold in the UK.
> 
> It is a minefield and you would probably best talking to a UK Accountant as well as a French Tax adviser.
> 
> Best of luck!


Salut DrChips and many thanks


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

Bevdeforges said:


> In very general terms, tax on real estate transactions (i.e. buildings and land) is usually due primarily to the country in which the property is located. However you should expect to have to declare the sale and gains in the country where you are resident (i.e. France) and then claim whatever tax relief is part of the bilateral tax treaty. It isn't always a straight credit for what you've already paid to the "other" government. And in fact, usually the two sets of taxes are pretty much calculated independently, each according to their own tax rules - but recognizing the "international" aspect of the transaction.


Hi Bev and as always many thanks


----------

